# Backgrounding steers



## tnwalkingred

Guys,

I'm looking to background some steers and see if it can be profitable. I plan to keep each group 120 days. I will feed a high energy feed at the rate of 6lbs per head per day. They will be put on good pasture and have free choice hay. I hope to reach a average daily gain of 2lbs. I'm going to start with a group of 20 and if it works out well hopefully grow 60 at a time the next go round. This way I can have a full load to sell to a private buyer. Any thoughts, suggstions, or advice would be appreciated. Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## Crookhorn Farms

I'd like to hear some advice on this as well.


----------



## tnwalkingred

I guess there is not many people on this site who have experience backgrounding steers. I posted this same thing on the cattle talk forum but the people there are not nearly as polite or helpful as are the ones here at Haytalk.

--Kyle


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> I guess there is not many people on this site who have experience backgrounding steers. I posted this same thing on the cattle talk forum but the people there are not nearly as polite or helpful as are the ones here at Haytalk.
> 
> --Kyle


I did one time about 25 or so years ago and it just was not worth the time, trouble, and expense for the small amount of profit then......could be now??? I just don't know.....feed inputs are really high now...but so are cattle. This might be a question that you just have to answer for yourself.

Maybe this will help...(could not get to paste but search for a 11 page download from Iowa State University on "Backgrounding Steers")

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

I did not reply because I try to be as positive as I can.
I had a friend background some steers for a time. What we learned from that is those doing it big time could lock in on feed prices. Their price per ton was much more affordable.

Right now the cattle market is not very stable. When we see the prices drop 30 cents, it reminds us of just how many variables can effect the industry.

One area a small, one man operation has over a larger one is the little things. We do not have to pay someone to work. We can usually haul our own, do our minor Vet work, tend to things on our own.
Trying to figure out what we can do as good as others and with less cost is what keeps the small guy afloat.

We quit selling calves at weaning a few years ago. They would just go to some place to graze until they were ready to be put on feed. I had the pasture and hay, figured I would cut out the middle man on that.
Some one is making money grazing those calves, figured it may as well be us. No added cost of trucking, no rent per acre/per head to be figured into the final cost.
Another reason we keep them is we have more time to wait until the market is in our favor. We are in no rush to sell.

I will never tell someone their plan will not work. A lot has to do with how much someone wants to make it work. That part can not be penciled out on paper. (You can not judge a person's heart by their time in a 40 yard dash)

The part that would make me cautious is to have a lot of money invested in a project and the market not be in my favor when I planned to sell. If there is money borrowed and the note is due, then your options are more limited.

I have always believed it is better to have run and lost than never to have run at all.
You do not want to look back on your life and wonder how things would have been if you had married the other girl.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Kyle, You might want to talk to Cy. He does some backgrounding. When I had a lot of cattle, all I did was graze yearlings. Bought them in the early spring, fed them hay until they could be turned out on pasture if needed, and then sold them all in the fall. Now I run cow calf pairs and that's it. Might want to email or pm Cy. Mike


----------



## swmnhay

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Kyle, You might want to talk to Cy. He does some backgrounding. When I had a lot of cattle, all I did was graze yearlings. Bought them in the early spring, fed them hay until they could be turned out on pasture if needed, and then sold them all in the fall. Now I run cow calf pairs and that's it. Might want to email or pm Cy. Mike


We used to background dairy hfrs.It would be basically the same as backgrounding beef except the vet work and breeding.We aimed for 2 lbs gain per day.Getting growth NOT fat.We feed free choice hay in hay feeders(rings with a cone)We matched the hay with the size of the cattle giving the light wieghts better mixed hay alf/orchard 2nd cutting.And when they got bigger gave them !st cutting hay.We fed 2 lbs per hd of corn per day with a forager balancer pellet .3 lb per day.The hay was pretty decent hay so we didn't need or want any more corn then that and no added protien.

If useing poorer roughage a guy could bump the corn up some and maybe add DDG's

I know a backgrounder feeding just ground corn stalks and wet DDG's

Feeding dairy hfrs is not for everyone.It is a high roller game compared to feeding beef cattle.Sold springers from 700-2400 hd.Had profits from $1500 to $800-

I'd still be doing it but I partnered up with a buddy and he couldn't handle the stre$$.Things got bad and he wanted out.So we didn't buy back on the low and we would of done well on them!!

My bussiness plan for feeding cattle.Buy every month and sell every month.Well it was anyway.LOL.I'm down to 2 hd.

Cy


----------



## Vol

http://www.econ.iast...ding Cattle.pdf

Kyle, finally got this to paste......I wanted you to see this study.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64

Always study your options and know your costs and profit potential. I am studying buying cattle this fall to winter. The drought has forced a lot of ranches to sell way down and if we get decent moisture some will want to buy back. I am studying what will give a good short term return.


----------



## hog987

One of the biggest thing about backgrounding feeder cattle is buying. You make all your money the day you buy the cattle. I normally buy all my cattle myself. Usually feed over 100 head over the winter. I buy what ever looks like I can make money on. Lots of people want to buy a group of a fixed size so they have a nice bunch to sell. Sometimes this works and sometimes it doesnt(usually pay more for the group to begin with which takes the profit out of it) Honestly the groups of cattle I make the most money on if I can find them are the ones who have been poorly feed. They come to the auction looking thin and shaggy and go cheap. Take them home give them good feed and watch them take off. Also I feed lots of heifers. They sometimes can be more trouble when they come into heat but sometimes the price is enough cheaper than steers to still make money on them. Another trick I do is go to the auction. Watch for awile.Usually around here at least there is a weight range and sex where there is a dip in the price. If you watch you can pick up really good animals for a cheaper price. Sometimes it might be 550 pound steers or maybe 700 pound heifers. It varies with the day. All depends on what the order buyers have for orders on that day.


----------



## swmnhay

hog987 said:


> One of the biggest thing about backgrounding feeder cattle is buying. You make all your money the day you buy the cattle. I normally buy all my cattle myself. Usually feed over 100 head over the winter. I buy what ever looks like I can make money on. Lots of people want to buy a group of a fixed size so they have a nice bunch to sell. Sometimes this works and sometimes it doesnt(usually pay more for the group to begin with which takes the profit out of it) Honestly the groups of cattle I make the most money on if I can find them are the ones who have been poorly feed. They come to the auction looking thin and shaggy and go cheap. Take them home give them good feed and watch them take off. Also I feed lots of heifers. They sometimes can be more trouble when they come into heat but sometimes the price is enough cheaper than steers to still make money on them. Another trick I do is go to the auction. Watch for awile.Usually around here at least there is a weight range and sex where there is a dip in the price. If you watch you can pick up really good animals for a cheaper price. Sometimes it might be 550 pound steers or maybe 700 pound heifers. It varies with the day. All depends on what the order buyers have for orders on that day.


Sounds exactly what I do.Shhhh don't give away our secret







Everyone will be doing it.

I'm actually empty now.First time in 18 yrs.I do have some high $ black steers in another lot.I'll see how well that works


----------



## hog987

I have not given away all my secrets yet. Like how I got 15000 bushels of grain for free. That I will not tell on here.


----------

